# Mill quick change tool holder.



## doc1955 (Aug 30, 2020)

I purchased a Bridgeport quick change for my N/C miill. Been wanting a quick change for it for some time now (like since I got the mill lol). Am very happy with the run out of the holders. Will be a nice addition to my N/C Now I need to make a tool setting station for it. Here is a video of the checking of run out no complaints here.


----------

